# Jackpot Coca Cola Bottle Haul - Major Local Rarities found!



## YoloBottles (May 17, 2021)

Hello everyone,

The other day I decided to go to an antique store about 25 min away from me. Most antique shops in my  area tend to rarely have coke bottles and when they do they're almost always overpriced. Guess I got lucky this time.

This is also the first store I come across that actually had local bottles. All the ones I had before that were from the internet. Here is the list of what I got, big thanks to @logan.the.collector for the encouragement and helping me try to find local bottles.

($15) 1910-1916 Conyers, GA Straight Side. CBC Co Flavor, Coca-Cola. Top piece of Crown cut off




($2) 1923-1934 (Date code chipped off) Griffin, GA Christmas Coke. Teampins lists it at $100+ but would be worth less in this condition.




($20) 1929 Conyers, GA Christmas Coke. Local Bottle, Teampins listed $150+. Only two other bottles known, but I'm sure there are more. This one is white colored. Amazingly lucky that the rarest bottle of the lot is from my home town area.




($2) 1939 Conyers, GA PAT-D. Pretty good shape other than an unfortunate gash at the bottom of the bottle. Still cannot complain with a 1930's local Coke.


.

($2)1950 Gainesville, GA PAT-D. This bottle is in gem mint condition with only one fleabite on the "C" and light wear on the bottom of the bottle. Gainesville is not too far from me, but still to far to be "local". 




($2)1951 Cornelia, GA PAT-D. Another Gem mint bottle, however this one  has no fleabites or wear whatsoever, even at the base. Was probably used once and stored in someone's basement. I don't recognize Cornelia but it does have a nice name.




($2) 1948 Monroe, GA PAT-D. I really like the chunky base lettering on this one.




($2 each) Last but not least, I got these four 1960's bottles. They still have original caps and drink inside them, it's my guess that they were reused all the way up into the late 60's, maybe even the 70's, until they found their end user who never drank them.




Thanks for reading if you got this far! I actually bought even more bottles but not posting them here as they aren't very significant. I had quite a time washing these bottles as they were extremely dirty. They were covered in dirt and a thick layer of mold, which I originally thought was bottle sickness. The 1929 Conyers was being used as a flower vase as it was full of gardening soil and roots. Gross as hell but they cleaned up well.


----------



## RCO (May 17, 2021)

I've had various experiences with antique stores over the years , sometimes you find something good , other times nothing at all . 

most antique stores tend to not have a lot of " local items " at cheap prices cause they tend to sell much quicker than items from further away places 

in Canada we don't have town/ city marked coca cola hobbleskirt bottles , is some straight sides with cities on them . is also metal bottle caps , the other day I found one from the local bottler in a river here


----------



## logan.the.collector (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful photos of your acquisitions! The Conyers Christmas one is a gem of a find


----------



## hemihampton (May 17, 2021)

Whats a Teampins list? Porters Coke book has much different valuations. LEON.


----------



## YoloBottles (May 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've had various experiences with antique stores over the years , sometimes you find something good , other times nothing at all .
> 
> most antique stores tend to not have a lot of " local items " at cheap prices cause they tend to sell much quicker than items from further away places
> 
> in Canada we don't have town/ city marked coca cola hobbleskirt bottles , is some straight sides with cities on them . is also metal bottle caps , the other day I found one from the local bottler in a river here


That makes a lot of sense. What I notice is that most stores have a wide variety of towns, a lot of them being in surrounded states like Alabama, Mississippi, Florida, etc. I have seen straight side cokes from different cities in Canada. Makes me wonder if there are any for Mexico.



logan.the.collector said:


> Beautiful photos of your acquisitions! The Conyers Christmas one is a gem of a find


Thank you Logan. I am still kind of surprised by it's white color though. All of the other examples are aqua.



hemihampton said:


> Whats a Teampins list? Porters Coke book has much different valuations. LEON.


Teampins is a free online source for GA Coke bottles. It is run and managed by Mark Evans from Athens GA.






						Web Page Under Construction
					

Network Solutions - Original domain name registration and reservation services with variety of internet-related business offerings. Quick, dependable and reliable.



					teampins.com


----------



## RCO (May 18, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> That makes a lot of sense. What I notice is that most stores have a wide variety of towns, a lot of them being in surrounded states like Alabama, Mississippi, Florida, etc. I have seen straight side cokes from different cities in Canada. Makes me wonder if there are any for Mexico.
> 
> 
> Thank you Logan. I am still kind of surprised by it's white color though. All of the other examples are aqua.
> ...




I've heard about there being Canadian antiques in florida cause so many Canadian seniors moved down there 

most Canadian straight side cokes aren't that common , is some from Toronto which are but a lot of the other ones you don't see much of 

I'm sure there is coke bottles from mexico but not sure how early they'd be


----------



## YoloBottles (May 18, 2021)

RCO said:


> I've heard about there being Canadian antiques in florida cause so many Canadian seniors moved down there
> 
> most Canadian straight side cokes aren't that common , is some from Toronto which are but a lot of the other ones you don't see much of
> 
> I'm sure there is coke bottles from mexico but not sure how early they'd be


Mexico was in constant civil war from 1910 up until the mid 1930's. So I can't imagine that Coca-Cola was operating there around that time. I talked to my dad the other day, he said he recalls drinking embossed bottles in the 60's.

Canada has some interesting Coke varieties. I have seen straight sides from Toronto, Ontario, and one from Quebec I think. I would get into foreign cokes but besides Canada they are tough to find embossed.


----------



## hemihampton (May 18, 2021)

> hemihampton said:
> Whats a Teampins list? Porters Coke book has much different valuations. LEON.


Teampins is a free online source for GA Coke bottles. It is run and managed by Mark Evans from Athens GA.

Georgia Coca-Cola Bottle Checklist


I see his site prices the Villa Rica light & power Coke at $75. If Anybody has one I'll pay $75.00. THANKS, LEON.


----------

